# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  منظر الغروب من شاطىء جليم

## Sanzio

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*اخباركم ؟* 
*ان شاء الله بخير* 

*انهاردة جايب لكم صورة بس لما صورتها مكانتش فى وقتها . يعني كان لازم استني شوية لحد ما الشمس تنزل اكتر بس كنت مستعجل* 
*ما عليناااا . مش هتكلم كتير * 
*نشوفها مع بعض وان شاء الله تعجبكم* 
*يلا نشوفها* 

**

*وفى امان الله*

----------


## red_dragon

جامدة الصورة .....
بس مش مهم انك مستنتش 
اعتقد ان الوان الصورة كده احلى
لو كنت استنيت كانت هتدى اللون الاحمر المعتاد
تحياتى

----------


## حنـــــان

صورة جميلة جدا كالعادة يا سانزيو
تسلم ايدك

----------


## Sanzio

> جامدة الصورة .....
> بس مش مهم انك مستنتش 
> اعتقد ان الوان الصورة كده احلى
> لو كنت استنيت كانت هتدى اللون الاحمر المعتاد
> تحياتى


اخي العزيز dragon  الف شكر لمرورك يا باشا 
كويس ان المنظر كده عجبك . بس اصلا انا كنت رايح آخد صورة الشمس وهي بتنزل فى البحر  :: 
بس هو التليفون منه لله مش بيرن غير لما يكون فى مشكلة  ::(: 
ان شاء الله هاخدها قريب وهتعرف انها أحلي 
تقبل تحياتي . 
فى امان الله .

----------


## Sanzio

> صورة جميلة جدا كالعادة يا سانزيو
> تسلم ايدك


الجميل هي طلتك الجميلة على الموضوع حنـان . 
الف شكر لمرورك اختي الكريمة . 
تقبلي تحياتي . 
فى امان الله

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

مش عارفة ليه حساها شروق اكتر 

بس هى صورة ما شاء الله جميلة 

تسلم ايدك يا محمد

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تسلم ايدك sanzio....صورة جميلة جداً...

زي م الدكتورة نسيبه قالت تتحس شروق أكتر....^_^....

دايماً متميز...
تقبل تحياتي....

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم 
sanzio
تسلم ايدك 
صورة جميلة جداً
بس فعلا كان لازم تنتظر  شويه 
انا عارف انها كانت حتكون اجمل 
ياريت بقى صورة الغروب من عدة اماكن 
المنتزة
بير مسعود 
سيدى بشر 
السلسله
الميناء الشرقيه 
معنديش شك ابدا 
انك تستطيع رؤية  الفرق  فى جمال كل منهم 
منتظر دائما روائعك 
دمت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

صورة جميلة قوي سانزيو
انا بحب قوي الشمس والبحر في كل الأوقات غروب وشروق وكل حاجة طالما البحر موجود الشمس بتكون جميلة دايما 
تسلم ايدك  :f:   :f:

----------


## aynad

*صورة جميلة اوي يا سانزيو
تسلم ايدك يا رب*

----------


## bedo_ic

جميلة الصورة تحياتى 
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## زيزى على

تسلم ايديك المنظر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع

----------


## أنفـــــال

سانزيو ..
دي بقى عمل فني مش صورة  :: 
يا ريت كل ما تصور صورة ,, تجيبها هنا .. عشان هاحفظها على جهازي ..
تسلم ايديك تاني  ::

----------


## سموحة

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الصوره حلوه جدا
ومعبره جداجدا
جميله اوي فعلا
بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------

